# Ashtabula River



## jmc710 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am new to this site so i am wondering if anyone has fished the Ashtabula river this year i read something about it and it sounded like a good spot to fish for steelies, bass, walleye, and muskies on the fly any info on where to go or what fly patterns to use would be great thanks!


----------



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

alot of good fish in the bula river some nice holes alot of catfish, carp, bass, sunfish, blue gill, steelies at the right time of the year seen guys cetch walleye just depends on the time of year.


----------



## jmc710 (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks for the info let u no how i do


----------

